# Prevent gensplash from switching from silent to verbose

## Groundskeeper Willie

Hi,

how can I prevent fbsplash/gensplash from switching from the silent image to the verbose image when entering runlevel 3?

Cheers,

G. W.

----------

## Sadako

Try uncommenting SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="no" in /etc/conf.d/splash, or changing to no if set to yes.

----------

## Groundskeeper Willie

Thx, works.

But the config option's labeling is pretty misleading as entering runlevel 3 is no error...

Greets,

G. W.

----------

## Groundskeeper Willie

Now I've got another problem:

I'm starting X in my /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# /etc/conf.d/local.start

su userxyz -c 'source /etc/profile;startx'

The problem is that the system starts to load X, but remains on the first console (with the silent image on top) and doesn't switch to console 7, which also means my X session is not loaded/executed.

My goal is to run the box in a "kiosk" mode, directly switching from the silent frambuffer splash image to X, starting the desired application without any login from the X session's file.

Thx,

G. W.

----------

## Sadako

Can you not switch to vc 7 manually with CTRL + ALT + F7?

Or have you already tried this and there's nothing there?

Maybe the "Setting framebuffer console images", i.e. running /etc/init.d/splash could be causing a problem, it's allways started after local on my box.

Actually, for what your doing, you probably don't need to run that init script, all you need is the bootsplash.

After starting up, could you log in at the terminal and find out what's running (ps -A), and by who? Is startx and X running?

----------

